# Halford leicestershire Table sauce



## jskirk (May 13, 2012)

Here is better cleaned up picture of this bottle


----------



## LC (May 13, 2012)

I found a Lea and Perrins tablesauce bottle with the neck crooked like yours only worse . Love bottles with crude additions .


----------



## beendiggin (May 13, 2012)

They look a lot like the L & P bottles.  I guess you could put together an interesting collection with a lot of L & P knockoffs.  TOC era.


----------



## LC (May 13, 2012)

It is embossed in the same manner as the Perrins .


----------



## lexdigger (May 13, 2012)

Not sure about yours, but I dug another one similar to L & P a while back. We got Two of these out of the hole and I sold this one for close to 70 bucks. Was a really nice, crude example... but I believe it was the Name on it that drew the attention it received. 

 E. C. Hazard & Co Worcestershire Sauce


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2012)

Here's another imitator. Courtenay & Co.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2012)

Red label


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2012)

Other label


----------

